# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  MÙa thu ở Sapa

## heocoi

Nào các bạn cùng ngắm cảnh Sapa mùa thu nào!

Những đứa trẻ hồn nhiên, ngây thơ vui đùa trên cỏ.


Sau các phiên chợ, thiếu nữ H'Mông nghỉ ngơi, trò chuyện.


Có thiếu nữ gùi trên lưng một đống củi.


E ấp trong bộ trang phục sặc sỡ.


Bên bếp hồng rực, bà đang nấu ăn, đứa cháu ngặt nghẽo trên vai.


Núi rừng Sapa trong mây ngàn, gió núi.


Du khách có thể bắt gặp những ruộng bậc thang khi đến Sapa.


Chiều buông xuống, Sapa trở nên u buồn và thinh lặng.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## nguyetnt

toàn dân tộc....

----------


## khoaimoc

> toàn dân tộc....


 bạn cũng là dân tộc đấy  :cuoi:  một dân tộc đông

----------


## greencanal89

Sapa  thật là đẹp đó

----------


## jhonnyboy

Mùa thu SP cũng quyến rũ quá

----------


## laneliz0105

Đẹp quá, hix, càng xem nhiều càng muốn đi

----------


## dung89

Mùa thu thật đẹp và Sapa cũng vậy

----------


## chung_chung_baby

Cảnh đẹp thật

----------


## kohan

Sapa đẹp thật đó!

----------


## Xmanhn

Ảnh đẹp quá bạn ơi  :Smile:

----------


## hoaban

Được lên Sapa 1 lần Sapa rất đẹp và ẩm thực nơi đây rất độc đáo.

----------

